# Pescador pilot info?



## RoseOfSharon (Aug 11, 2018)

I have been toying with the idea of purchasing a perception Pescador pilot. Anybody have any information on the boat and the drive? I have heard reports of noise from the prop. Any information on speed comfort with it being a pedal not a pump and most importantly reliability in the drive? Thanks for all the help


----------



## BackHome (May 6, 2018)

I've had mine for a little over a year. I've only used it in the bays. I don't think I would take it in the gulf. Yeah, there's some noise from the drive when you're pedaling hard, but I've been able to get right up on some fish before they got spooked. I tried standing up in it once. Never tried it again. It might be me, but it didn't seem very stable to stand up and cast. Some other issues are: rod holders are not deep enough, cup holder is small, seat straps ripped and had to be reattached and the rudder is too small, which makes turning difficult. This is my first kayak and I bought it based on price and didn't try any others out. This is definitely an entry level kayak, but it beats trying to fish and paddle at the same time.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

BackHome said:


> This is my first kayak and I bought it based on price and didn't try any others out. This is definitely an entry level kayak, but it beats trying to fish and paddle at the same time.



Be sure to take a test ride in what you are toying with, @RoseOfSharon. Fishing in a kayak is no fun if it is not comfortable to sit in/on. Go out with a guide and fish in one of their yaks or rent one and try it out before you decide to buy.


----------

